# JB another easter egg!



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

When first opening the browser it says my recent location is Ice cream sandwich Massachusetts and I never been to Massachusetts in my life. Cool little easter egg I thought I would share BTW goota love jelly bean


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably only on these preview builds...since that's where JB was ripped from, currently.

Cool find though, thanks!


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

well, did you call the number? that would've been the first thing I did


----------



## shaiknbaik (Aug 27, 2011)

I recently downloaded jelly bean for my galaxy nexus and while messing around with the Easter egg i noticed something... a candy cane! Could Candy cane be the next version of android after jelly bean? Let me know what you think!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not unless they spell candy cane with a "k". Google's naming convention for its Android software has been names that progress in alphabetical order one letter to the next. The name of Google's next version is rumored to be key lime pie.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## shaiknbaik (Aug 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Not unless they spell candy cane with a "k". Google's naming convention for its Android software has been names that progress in alphabetical order one letter to the next. The name of Google's next version is rumored to be key lime pie.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


Alright good to know thank you for the feed back Who knows maybe they will spell it with a k


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

There is also one in settings about phone. Tap the build number really fast about 5 times.


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

automaddux said:


> There is also one in settings about phone. Tap the build number really fast about 5 times.


Actually I'm going g yo call right now. Yes we all know about the about phone easter egg.
Edit: Just called its an actual desert shop.


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

Kprz24 said:


> Actually I'm going g yo call right now. Yes we all know about the about phone easter egg.
> Edit: Just called its an actual desert shop.


Google, you so carrrazzzy!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Its harder than it looks. Even if you get all of them off the screen, usually they start showing back up by the time you take a screen shot.
View attachment 27488
View attachment 27489


Anybody game?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I sat there and tried for awhile and I finally got it, for about half a second. As soon as I got em all, about 5 more crept on the screen all at once lol. Its tough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried for so long and thought there .might be another easter egg after sadly I failed. Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried really hard then stopped when I found a candy cane. Is the next version Kandy Kane?

View attachment 27492


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msuriel16 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nearly got it all. Only blemish is at the top. 
Sent from my buttery mess of a Nexus \°o°\


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> I tried really hard then stopped when I found a candy cane. Is the next version Kandy Kane?
> 
> View attachment 27492
> 
> ...


Neat idea. And makes sense. But the double k thing is kinda lame.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the candy cane is a reference to Christmas in July. Since that is when we officially get our Jellybean.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

msuriel16 said:


> Nearly got it all. Only blemish is at the top.
> Sent from my buttery mess of a Nexus \°o°\


And the bottom right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I think the candy cane is a reference to Christmas in July. Since that is when we officially get our Jellybean.


That makes more sense, with the JB release and the release of the Nexus 7. Hasn't it already been declared that the next version is Key Lime Pie anyways?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not in this screen shot and I can't seem to replicate it but has anyone seen the 'kandy' cane floating around in the JB easter egg? Crazy cuz 'k' comes after 'j' 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep. Saw someone else post there I forgot where but yep yep yep. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Isn't it Candy Cane?

I'm gonna go with key lime pie.


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

This?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nuclearemp said:


> Isn't it Candy Cane?
> 
> I'm gonna go with key lime pie.


Technically speaking.

Edit: If Google really wanted to it could hack it's own search...

Search: Candy Cane

Did you mean, Kandy Cane?


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

So M... Marshmallow? Muffin? Milkshake?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

big_limits said:


> So M... Marshmallow? Muffin? Milkshake?


What about L?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I heard someone say it could be the name of their next software update. Sounds right huh!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty sure L=Lemon drop


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

big_limits said:


> Pretty sure L=Lemon drop


Oh that explains why you skipped to M. I hadn't heard about lemon drop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah like I really know.... haha


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

M could be lots of things

Meringue 
Mousse
Mango
Mocha
Mint

or the already mentioned marsh mellow


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

What happens when they run out







?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I have heard rumors of Klondike

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't believe K is confirmed, so I now think it will be Kandy Kane. Unless it will actually be Key Lime Pie and they just wanted to confuse the shit out of us.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> I have heard rumors of Klondike
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


But they can't use copyrighted names

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't really care what they name them, but now that I've seen milkshake mentioned, that better be M. Damn, now I want a milkshake.


----------



## icechen1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice find. I don't think they would misspell Kandy just to make it fit within the K


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I think early "reports" were that it was going to be Key Lime Pie...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I hopeeee

L = Lollipop
M = Marshmellow

but I can dream 

Edit: Oh and N = Neapolitan haha


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't really care what they name them, but now that I've seen milkshake mentioned, that better be M. Damn, now I want a milkshake.


I had a banana milkshake the other day, now I want another one.. Damn you people..


----------



## serialtoon (Oct 10, 2011)

Kocaine? jk....yes i know how "Cocaine" is spelled.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

BTW I got this on my N7









Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> What happens when they run out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine the same thing they would do with hurricanes. Either go to the Greek alphabet or start over with A.

Also wouldn't this be an Easter egg (candy cane) within an Easter egg (floating jellys) within an Easter egg (big jelly)?


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I am running the CM10 nightly from last week. I was using the jelly bean Easter egg in the settings menu, and to my surprise, there was a candy cane floating around with the jelly beans. Will Android 5.0 be called Kandy Cane?


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think Kandy Kane sounds about right to me.


----------

